# Good w/ kids? Wanna save the world?



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

This is something i did last year and hopefully will do this summer too, it's a weeklong free summer camp for po kids from vermont, check it out 

Camp Exclamation Point, Inc.

As a counselor you get free good food, hang out on the lake, you can share your skills in workshops, it's a great time, yeah you gotta deal with kids peein their beds and homesickness and stuff, but basically you are just helpin the kids to have the time of their lives, i know the people that started this and it's really, really awesome and worth your time to volunteer. It's also rewarding as hell and one of the few things that makes a positive difference.


----------



## bobNkamille (Apr 1, 2009)

oh i wish i could i love kids


----------



## Ravie (Apr 1, 2009)

hehe do their parants know the councelers are possibly a bunch of travelers?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 1, 2009)

Ravie said:


> hehe do their parants know the councelers are possibly a bunch of travelers?



haha yeah i thought the same exact thing when i read it. that would be cool though... i always wanted to start a free school or something similar.


----------



## bobNkamille (Apr 3, 2009)

it would probably do the kids some good to have the councilors being traveler kids. At least we would be semi-fun to be around.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 3, 2009)

bobNkamille said:


> oh i wish i could i love kids




honestly, how can you not love kids? i know some of us may not have had the best time at that afe, but clear that and think of guileless beings who care not about bank loans, doin drugs, deodorant, doing their nails, careers, truck repairs that have to be made, and all that bullshit most people spend their time worrying about. how can you not have fun with a bunch of individuals who, all it takes to make them happy is a piggybak ride or spin em around in the air? kids (7-8) are just there to have fun and that is why they fukken rock.


----------



## bobNkamille (Apr 5, 2009)

hell yeah. i use to be a preschool teacher kids are fun it was fun to look at them and guess what they were going to be when they get older by traits they show at a young age. That and it's always rewarding to teach them stuff awe they great


----------

